
Ask HN: Idea for yet another dating app but this one is well, out there - andrewfromx
I have single friends no kids who tell me they are ready to pivot to married with kids lifestyle. But getting there from A-Z is really hard. They get stuck around B C or D and give up, or decide hey the single life with no kids isn&#x27;t _all_ bad maybe I&#x27;ll just stay this way forever... but then a few days later right back at Step A super convinced they want Step Z all over again. Viscious Cycle.<p>Enter &quot;F it, lets go.&quot; a dating app for the people ready to go all the way to Z. It could be the worse decision you ever made, it could be the best. But at least you&#x27;ll be done with the wondering and constantly getting older. Take the FILG pledge and agree to pick 1 guy or gal from a list of 12 within 2 weeks. You get 1 week with them. A normal week. Not a vacation retreat week. A normal day in day out work week. Then, un-protected sex with the goal of getting pregnant. This is the FILG pledge, you are ready to take that plunge. Rip off the band aid. Just do it. Get pregnant or get someone pregnant and give it your best shot. Your odds aren&#x27;t any better than if you date someone for years first.
======
lun4r
having kids should not be just a checkbox on your bucket list. Horrible idea.
Start a happy family and good home before you make it the problem of the child

~~~
andrewfromx
but if you run the numbers, you have to admit, people doing this don't stand
any worse chance of having a successful family life. But if they don't act
quickly, they may never before it's too late.

